# llamas , alpacas or LGD



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Sep 24, 2015)

Has anyone used llamas or alpacas as guard animals? I don't have any predator problems at the moment but wanted to know how this animal differs from an LGD. Are they better, worse or is there no difference. I've never had Llamas, alpacas or Livestock guarder dogs before.

I currently have a grate farm dog that keeps away the predators but I don't know if I should start thinking about getting something ells to help her out on the farm and keep the goats safe.
The dog I have does not live with the goats, she sleeps buy the house and if there something strange going on she go and checks it out, and usually barks at it.

She is an Australian shepherd/ Germane shepherd. She is 8 years old, can she help train an LGD if I got one now. Or should I wait to get an LGD or something ells until she is old and can't chase off the coyotes?

Also she is the best dog I've had on the farm and I've bean farming for a long time. I'm also scared if I get a pup it may start wondering off to other people farms. And I know my dog will follow because she loves anything that’s a baby and will protect it with great pashine.


----------



## curious alpaca4 (Mar 4, 2016)

I know from reading that alpacas don't make good livestock guardians. They just run away screaming, not standing their ground and scaring off the predator. I have heard of many people using llamas and dogs as livestock guardians.


----------

